# NASP State and Natinals Tournaments



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to state, so is the team i shoot on, but we won't go to national unless we win state


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

My school team is going to both. Last year at Nationals I dropped 6 points in the final end at Louisville....Doh! Shot a 287 I think but that last end dropped me from top 3 to like 12th. Plan to do better this year!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Were shooting state but im not sure about Nationals. I live 4 hours from louisville so it wouldnt be too bad to go.


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

i shot state and qualified for nationals this year and last year but i didnt go last year BIG MISTAKE!!!. its aloota fun to shoot even if ur not the best


----------

